# Royal titles?



## Ireth (Apr 20, 2016)

If you have a nation ruled by a sovereign Queen who has a Prince Consort, but then the Queen dies so her son and heir becomes King, does the former Prince Consort retain any sort of title or rank? If so, what would it be?


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 20, 2016)

Damn! I've left my copy of DeBrett's at home...
I think he would revert to his original title and rank [as the Prince Consort is only as a result of marrying the Queen]. But I think he would still be called Prince/His Royal Highness as a courtesy...


----------



## skip.knox (Apr 20, 2016)

Are you trying for historical accuracy? It varies by country and has varied over time. What about letting the story needs decide? Is it important that he retain a title? What if he were denied that? Or kept it and used it? In any case, I would not worry about putting your foot wrong; no matter what you choose, there's probably a historical precedent for it somewhere.


----------



## Ireth (Apr 20, 2016)

It's not vitally important to the story; I was just curious how it might work. The new King might decide to appoint his father as an advisor of some sort, but I was wondering how others would address him in the meantime. "My Lord" is kinda the default, which would also fit.


----------



## Shreddies (Apr 20, 2016)

I assume he would keep some sort of rank, unless he was hated. Especially if he were a noble prior to the marriage. If he were not a noble then they would likely have granted him a title beforehand, so maybe roll his title back to that one?

If that doesn't sound right, then maybe look at how folks treated monarchs that stepped down so their heir could take the throne.

Instead of the 'Queen Mother', he'd be the 'Prince Father' (that doesn't roll off the tongue very well, does it).


----------



## Reilith (Apr 21, 2016)

He could also retain his title if he was the only consort, even after the death of the queen and his son taking the throne, he could be 'Former Queen's Consort' or 'Late Queen's Consort'. Also some entitlement towards his relationship with his son's position could work. 'King's Father' or something similar.


----------



## Russ (Apr 21, 2016)

My understanding is that if the current Queen of England were to pass (God forbid), that her husband would still retain the titles of Prince and Duke of Edinborough, and his lesser titles.  I don't think your noble station or standing changes if your spouse passes.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Apr 24, 2016)

Depending on the country the title the former ruler's spouse can either revert to their previous title or be at the discretion of the new ruler. The quality of care for the former consort can depend on how much the new ruler like them.


----------

